# golden and welsh babes



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)




----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)




----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)




----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

ahhh love looking at babies


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pic's tashi, they are gorgeous, MG haven't the golden's grown, they hadn't opened their eyes when I saw them last time, they are stunning pups, which one is mine again lol


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

welshie puppy no 3 gone today so just Manna and Deri left now and of course the golden pups but they will spend a bit of time in together now- and which one was it you wanted vix


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tashi said:


> welshie puppy no 3 gone today so just Manna and Deri left now and of course the golden pups but they will spend a bit of time in together now- and which one was it you wanted vix


down to two welshies then, but at least you have the goldens to keep you occupied as well 

hard to decide what one they are all gorgeous  would have to be a girl though there is enough testosterone in the house already


----------



## Paula C (Mar 25, 2008)

aww great pics....they r just so cute


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

Totaly squishy! loving the goldens fluffy tails, are you going to keep Manna then?


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Awww look at them playing out in the sun - I love watching puppies play


----------



## thedog (Jan 4, 2008)

This site really does me no good because every time i look at pics of puppies i want more and more he he. They all look so cutexx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

brilliant pictures tashi,, gorgeous little puppies.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

minnie said:


> Totaly squishy! loving the goldens fluffy tails, are you going to keep Manna then?


maybe


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

You know you NEED to


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

minnie said:


> You know you NEED to


I know and OH has said to keep him think he likes him as well


----------



## nevenoah (Mar 15, 2008)

gorgeous pups


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

Well thats the seal of approval then, its settled!


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

Gorgeous little timewasters lol 

Beautiful pups,takes me back to when my nan had her first golden,a ball of fluff


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Thankyou all and they really are timewasters it was funny to watch them this morning when we put them in together the welsh are so active and the goldens so laid back it was hysterical!!


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

Aww they're beautiful, can i have em all please


----------

